# [SOLVED] Overclocking a 8500GT



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi

I have a Gotac Geforce 8500GT and am interested in overclocking it. I have looked into the ntune utility provided by nvidia, and also heard of rivatuner in various guides and threads. Simply I just wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction to getting the most out of my card. What programs are used to benchmark a card's performance at the stages of overclocking? Which programs are best for OCing nvidia graphics cards? What do I need to know is my basic question.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking a 8500GT*

This link ->LINK<- should answer most of your questions.


----------

